# Subwoofer/Amp Install Advice



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm looking to install a subwoofer enclosure and amp that I have from my previous cars in my 2015 Cruze since I only have the 6 speaker base system right now. I have installed these subs in my previous cars with both aftermarket and stock head units. When I installed the subs with a stock head unit, I just tapped into the rear deck speakers to get audio but my Cruze only has speakers in the door. Also, I would like to avoid having to cut any wires or drill holes in anything since I am only leasing this car. So I guess my questions are would it be easier to tap into the door speakers for audio or pull the head unit and use a line output converter that plugs into the harness? Is there access from the engine bay to the inside of the car that I could run the power wire through? And should I run the amp remote wire to the radio fuse (I've done this before) if I tap into the door speakers for audio?

I will admit that I am a little nervous pulling apart this brand new car since all the other cars I've done this in were older second-hand cars. Any help or advice would be much appreciated! :grin:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You might want to look into a pac AA GM 44 Line out converter for the head unit ..plug and play ...........


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

Is the head unit easy to pull?


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

The head unit was a bitch and a half to pull in mine and we didn't even end up needing to. We used the rear door speaker for signal and used this fuse tap I found to run power to.


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the fuse tap I used they sell at auto parts stores just make sure you get the right one. And tap into a fuse that only has power when the car is on


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In discussing this issue with my old time body shop manager friend, entire car is a b!tch to work on, parts snap together so nicely, but try to unsnap them. Have yet to learn how to pop up the rear seat cushion without breaking those plastic tabs, and Chevy wants 40 bucks for a pair for two new ones. Hear the same thing from the mechanics for other mechanical type work, plus my own experiences. Where are the screws?

Looked at that Pac unit:










What do you need an additional volume control, practically all auxillary amplifiers have this, and sure a bunch of stuff just to get four audio signal pins out, already at the back of the radio. Should run a ground and 12 wire as close to the radio as possible to power the aux amplifier to prevent ground loops. A bit hazy on using a command from the radio to switch on the power amp.

Easy on older cars, just soldered a jumper lead to a real power switch, 04 Cavalier, had to find a point in the circuit that switched on and design a buffer amplifier to switch on the aux amp power on relay. To do a neat installation, had to remove the seats and carpet to run that harness to the rear of the vehicle. Ha, try this on the Cruze. 

Recall visiting a Bose dealer, was curious how they were getting bass with their waveguide theory with a 2" speaker in a plastic enclosure. So brought along my own CD, he played some kind of flute concerto that sounded pretty good, but would not let me insert my heavy bass CD. Darn near threw me out of his store.

Just another solution with the Cruze, play flute concertos, sounds pretty good.


----------



## theonenandrew (Mar 25, 2015)

bad_diesel said:


> The head unit was a bitch and a half to pull in mine and we didn't even end up needing to. We used the rear door speaker for signal and used this fuse tap I found to run power to.


How did you tap into the rear speakers for signal? Like how did you connect the wires?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to pry off that center post molding in the Cruze would be a major challenge without breaking it. Maybe on a very hot day. But will only get two speaker wires. Still need a ground from the rear of the radio to prevent ground loops for the aux amp, can get the 12 volts from anywhere. Also something from the rear of the radio to switch that aux amp, on and off.

Plus the speaker wires are also back there. 

Think they call this logic. 

Do have some ideas for making a tool so I can remove the back lower seat cushion without laying out an additional 40 bucks for two very cheap plastic tabs. But my wife and family have different chores for me to do. 

Talked to several Chevy body shop managers on this issue, they had to learn how to explain to insurance companies or customers why the extra cost for having to break things off the Cruze, and found no easy way. Snap in so nice, but impossible to remove. 

Reminds me of some aircraft engine where the head and cylinder are cast in one piece, if that top piston ring expands by pushing that piston in a tad too far, you are dead meat. No way to get it out, call this a blind hole.

Cruze body designers must have heard about this, sounds like fun, let's do it, plus we will save a screw. Also if that unibody bends, this is the largest throwaway part, but blame this on the government, dey all do dis. 

Ha, can also buy one of these and set it in the back seat of your car, comes with two 10" speakers.


----------

